

Our Flipboard competitor Zite is on almost 1% of all iPads after one week. - mikeklaas
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13772_3-20043893-52.html

======
mikeklaas
After years of developing recommender system tech, it's exciting to see such a
huge response.

Thanks again, HN!

~~~
gnok
I've been using Zite recently on my new iPad and I must say I love it! I've
easily spent more time on Zite than on any other app since i've bought my
iPad. Great work and congratulations!

